# Mint Vs Ubuntu



## Kiran.dks (Nov 4, 2007)

Guys, lets discuss prons & cons of *Mint* Over *Ubuntu*.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 4, 2007)

shud be in fight club yaar.but still ubuntu GG


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 4, 2007)

Hmm... Mint is based on ubuntu... but it is all-out-of-single-box distro... i mean it comes with almost all the codecs and other jazzy stuffs like Compiz-Fusion in few flavours while beryl in others.... Goodness.. ubuntu embedded C-F in Gusty 

BTW... why is this thread in review section... it was better, if it was in OSS


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 4, 2007)

Agreed for moving to OS-Section. Avoids trolling and gives more response.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 4, 2007)

I want you people to review both the distros and discuss prons & cons. Hence I included in this section.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 4, 2007)

I vote for Ubuntu...less extra crap that you don't need. First thing I do when I install Ubuntu is uninstall every software that I don't use so that at the end of it, I'm only left with Openoffice, VLC Media Player, Audacious, Firefox, Evince document viewer, Yakuake terminal, normal gnome utilities obviously, GIMP & Four-in-a-row game.

Everything else I uninstall. And I tend to delete all the .deb files downloaded to the cache because I love having a completely minimal system with no trash around the place.

For someone like me, Mint is a pain in the ass, because I have to undo the Mint extras and configure it again to what I like it as. So...Ubuntu is wayyy better.

The only case I would ever recommend someone to Mint is if they want a completely offline distro...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 5, 2007)

One important point is that the newest version of Mint lacks Update Manager!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 5, 2007)

Ubuntu!mint is a temp distro(i feel) once the threatening from codec ip owners(for eg:mp3) come,I dont think this type of distros can survive esp in USA&EU.same goes to freespire.but Linspire can have this legally(paid) and coming Redhat Desktop Linux/SLED too.
Ubuntu for their community and for using Debian Sid as base.


----------



## Akshay (Nov 5, 2007)

I was using Mint after trying out Ubuntu for a while. Except for readymade codecs, etc. being available, I dont c y mint is bettr den Ubuntu.. I faced a few prbs wit mint which wer non existent wit Ubuntu..

So +1 for ubuntu..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 5, 2007)

Mint doesnt even gets installed on my PC but Ubunutu works


----------



## Akshay (Nov 5, 2007)

mint somehow seems to create prbs esp. for firefox n open office


----------



## paradisevikas (Nov 25, 2007)

dnt ask further questions ubantu definatly


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 25, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> One important point is that the newest version of Mint lacks Update Manager!



No update manager!! Wow...i had decided to try Mint in the coming days, but if it doesnt have anything like update manager, that alone is a turn-off (atleast for me)


----------



## Pathik (Nov 25, 2007)

Ubuntu for those with internet.
Mint for the others.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 25, 2007)

Have to try Mint!


----------



## bibjee (Nov 25, 2007)

Since i am on dialup , i will choose mint as it comes with some codecs. but if i get broadband , i will definitely go for ubuntu.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 25, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> No update manager!! Wow...i had decided to try Mint in the coming days, but if it doesnt have anything like update manager, that alone is a turn-off (atleast for me)



It does not have ubuntu's update manager but has it's own update manager which can be configured in various ways.. Haven't been able to try the latest version yet as I have forgotten my BIOS password and it boots directly from hard disk. 

I strongly recommend every one to try mint atleast once. It is the best thing to convert people to linux from windows.

I am currently using cassandra( same install since the last several months).


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 25, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> One important point is that the newest version of Mint lacks Update Manager!


It has a Update manager but not the default Ubuntu one.

I like Mint 4.0 Daryna over Ubuntu 7.10. Internet is faster because there is a issue with Ubuntu 7.10, then Out of the box multimedia, comes with some applications I use regularly, MintMenu and looks cool. Also seems to be a bit faster compared to 7.10.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

^disabling ipv6 is said to be the soltn on 7.10.but for me,gutsy works very much fine


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes I tried that but did not improve anything. I click a link n wait for 10 seconds before the page starts loading. Even the download speed was below 100kbps where its now between 800kbps to 1500kbps in Mint.. I have 6Mbps BTW


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 26, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> It has a Update manager but not the default Ubuntu one.
> 
> I like Mint 4.0 Daryna over Ubuntu 7.10. Internet is faster because there is a issue with Ubuntu 7.10, then Out of the box multimedia, comes with some applications I use regularly, MintMenu and looks cool. Also seems to be a bit faster compared to 7.10.



Thanks, will be downloading and trying the same tonight


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 26, 2007)

been wondering what this thread doing in Reviews.....

BTW Mint is 4 beginners & the n Ubuntu for All


----------



## adi007 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ubuntu
There are many reasons :simple and fast..
But the thing i liked in it the most is
FREE SHIPPED CD'S 
It's a boon for people like me having no internet connection


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2007)

I am wondering if cd's can be shipped why not DVD's as it helps saving downloads and the costs are afaik same


----------

